# Savoury porridge recipe/advice that's nice.



## suliktribal

I hate porridge.

The only way I could eat it was with tons of sugar/syrup. Not good for the waist.

Recently I changed my mindset and tried to think of it as a savoury meal.

Now I eat it with with salt, pepper and schwarz piri piri seasoning with scrambled egg stirred in.

Tastes great. Good breakfast.

My porridge 2p's worth.


----------



## Guest

That sounds absolutely gipping m8

Will give it a go tho


----------



## Lou

*Savoury porridge? Just found this......*

*Thai Curried Porridge*

This speciality porridge recipe was contributed by World Porridge Making Championship 2009 contender, Steve Wallace - a Glaswegian who now lives on the Isle of Bute.

2 cups fine or medium pinhead oatmeal. 1 400ml can coconut milk. 1tbsp good Thai red curry paste (not a jar of sauce!) 1 medium onion finely chopped. 1-2 cloves of garlic finely chopped. Handful of coriander leaves, chopped (note the stalks have good flavour but must be very finely chopped. Groundnut oil for frying Optional: a few fresh ****** lime leaves, finely shredded or, if unavailable, a few whole dried leaves. A few short flat crispy noodles to garnish.

Method: soak the oatmeal for 24hrs in the coconut milk. Fry the onion and garlic gently in the oil until soft, not brown. Add the Thai curry paste and fry gently for a further 2mins. Add the soaked oatmeal and the lime leaves. Simmer gently for 5 mins. Add some water if the oatmeal is becoming too thick. Add the coriander leaves and simmer for further two mins. If using, fry a few short flat Thai noodles in some hot oil until crisp. Drain on kitchen paper. Remove dried lime leaves (if used). Garnish with some whole coriander leaves and the noodles. Serve as a main course with fragrant Thai rice or noodles, or as a side dish with any Asian style meal.

and this

A recipe with an Indian twist to it...



*Ingredients:*

1 1/2 tsp oil

1 tsp cumin seeds

1 medium onion, finely chopped

2 tsp minced ginger

1 cup finely chopped/ sliced mixed vegetables

(I usually use all or some of these, depending on what I have - potatoes, green peas, green beans, carrot, sweet corn and or green cabbage)

3/4 cup rolled oats

salt and pepper to taste

*Method:*

Steam cook all the vegetables (except ginger and onion) till just done. I do this in the microwave at 100% for about 5 to 6 minutes. Keep aside.

In a pan, heat the oil. Add the cumin seeds, sauté and then add the ginger and onions. Sauté till the onions become soft. Now add 2 1/2 or 3 cups of water (depending on the required consistency) and the salt. Bring to a boil. Add the vegetables and the oats. Stir well, over medium heat, till the oats is cooked and the porridge becomes a little thicker in consistency. This porridge should not be very thick, but more like a thick soup. Season, to taste, with pepper.

Serve hot with fresh fruit on the side, and coffee/ tea for a very filling breakfast/ brunch. This recipe serves 2 people.

Lou X
​


----------



## thermique

Checkout okayu, a savoury japanese porridge thats made in chicken stock.


----------

